# Old Courthouse Rotunda



## The Barbarian (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 30, 2016)

Neat


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 1, 2016)

Awesome. Too bad you couldn't get a tad wider and better centered.


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 1, 2016)

Didn't look very good centered.   My fisheye for the Pentax Q is on the way, but not here yet.   This is a stitch, and I used the parts that worked out best.


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 1, 2016)

Either way the colors are cool. I don't think I have ever see red like that in a building.


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 4, 2016)

It's not a great representation of the color.   Very warm interior lights made it go gold, and then the area lit by skylight was very blue in the exposure.   I tried to balance it, and in real life, what looks salmon-colored in the shot is slightly orange.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 4, 2016)

Oooh man, if it was just a bit wider.  Typically, in a shot like this, symmetry is nice. This shot has an awkward off-balance look.  Sorta like having two similar colors that don't match ... either match or go with contrasting colors ... I think your need to crop to symmetry or crop to a greater degree of off-balance.  

Apart from the crop, I like the colors and the dome.  I'm wondering who/what is depicted on all those panels.  Are there pamphlets with descriptions?  Where is this located?


----------

